# Gator bites leg off man POC



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Anybody know anything about wade fisherman having his leg taken off by gator couple of days ago?
Friend of mine was at ramp when boat came in with victim.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's horrible news. Prayers for the victim and his family.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh my God this is horrible. Prayers for this guy. Anybody know the story

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I always wondered when this was going to happen. There's a lot of gators floating around POC. You see a lot of them when gigging at night out there. Then the next morning, you see people wading in the exact spot you saw a gator last night...


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Where in POC?


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

before everyone starts spreading this rumor, lets try and confirm if this even happened.
If in fact someone was attacked or bitten by anything around Port O'Connor, I'm pretty sure the news media would have been all over this. I haven't heard, and my net searches haven't turned up anything about alligator attacks anywhere in Texas. Im not saying it didn't happen, just that its possible someone was hurt just not from an alligator attack.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I may be wrong but this does not sound likely.
News like that travels fast around here.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gator trout?


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hit by a boat prop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Details are still sketchy but it did happen. Supposedly near Lighthouse Cove. Story is wader kicked at it and it got him in the calf.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

QBall said:


> Details are still sketchy but it did happen. Supposedly near Lighthouse Cove. Story is wader kicked at it and it got him in the calf.


Well there is known alligators there. There is only a few places that people consistently report them. This is one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

Used to be a couple of big ones in the marsh just behind the lightohuse.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

My cousin (Crowhater) was in POC this weekend and said it got him in the calf. He said that it happened at Lighthouse Cove.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WELL,..................I guess if it actually happened, it makes sense it would happen to the Crow. Wish he'd come back on here and tell the funniest story anyones ever heard.

If it's true, I really wish him the best and hope he heals quickly.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> WELL,..................I guess if it actually happened, it makes sense it would happen to the Crow. Wish he'd come back on here and tell the funniest story anyones ever heard.
> 
> If it's true, I really wish him the best and hope he heals quickly.


May not have been said in the first person context.
Maybe Crow was there and just heard about it.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

true-I guess my imagination got the best of me!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That would've been epic, Crowhater vs. Gator, lol. Anyways, if true, hope the guy is ok, waded that area a few times myself.


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

That's truly horrifying to hear that a man lost his leg to one of those lizards.

Here's a video I shot in Indianola fall of 2015. It's a pretty strange coincidence to hear what I say around the 8min mark. Makes me wonder if it was the same gator.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol. No it didn't happen to Crowhater. He was at the dock when they brought him in.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it is probably -Gator bites leg of man and not gator bites leg off man.
One letter can change the meaning a lot.
One way it is a little nip in self defense ,the other it is a vicious attack.
I wonder if the gator was going for his stringer.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I like bbq"d gater


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I heard a rogue alligator took off the whole left side of this unfortunate fellow.

He was rushed to the emergency room for treatment.

Hospital staff has stated the patient survived his wounds and is all right now.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I like bbq"d gater


If that gator bit me thats what I would have done.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Buddy of mine has encountered a few gators close to him wading around the old Coast Guard station.. This is scary to hear that one finally got somebody. Prayers sent


----------



## bcosf (Mar 5, 2006)

I was wading the middle of Cedar Lake and a gator and I came within a few yards of each other. He was swimming across the lake and I was wading towards the mouth. It was like we were at stop sign. We stopped, I gave him the right of way and he kept going his way, once he was farther a way a made it back to the boat a lot faster than planned.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I heard the similar story on Saturday at the Fishing Center. Wader did not see the gator and kicked it, and the gator turned around and got him on the calf. Heard that the gator ripped through the muscle. I have seen several back there, it does not surprise me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Ran into a Big Gator back by Panther years back. He was in a pothole back there proally a 9' or so.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

There was one about 10' long about 1/2 way between light house cove and the dock on the island,several years ago. My buddy and I used to "leap frog" each other with the air boat going down the flat. When I went to pick him up, there he was, about 30' behind him and swimming towards the 2 redfish on his stringer. I ran the airboat between him and my buddy and he jumped about 1/2 out of the water. This was in knee deep water.

He was there for several years in the same general area. We were there Thru and Fri, and didn't hear anything about it.

Later
R3F


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

GunDog said:


> I heard the similar story on Saturday at the Fishing Center. Wader did not see the gator and kicked it, and the gator turned around and got him on the calf. Heard that the gator ripped through the muscle. I have seen several back there, it does not surprise me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I could see that happening, I also heard and saw the ambulance at the fishing center on Saturday.

I ran across this little guy in Shoalwater one fine day. Scared the **** out of me. I don't mind them when I can see them in advance, but this guy wasn't seen until I was close enough to take that pic with my cell phone. Btw: Yes, he was very much alive. Popped his head up and glared at me after I took the pic.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Makes me enjoy fishing outta the boat that much more!

I'm kinda looking at this like skydiving...I refuse to jump out of a perfectly good airplane. 

Plus the boat has beer and a radio.

Hope the guy is OK!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

had about a 11 footer try for my hands while washing them next to the boat on choke canyon, having a dinosaur (gator/croc) attack you has to be up there with one of the scariest things that could happen to a human in water.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> Makes me enjoy fishing outta the boat that much more!
> 
> I'm kinda looking at this like skydiving...I refuse to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.
> 
> ...


Kinda what I was thinking my damm self:brew2:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Kinda what I was thinking my damm self:brew2:


X3. If I am in the water, it is only because I fell out of the boat (which has happened more times than I can count).


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

************** in the Port O'Connor bayou....


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I know the guy that got bit. He wishes to remain anonymous so he shall. I'll get the full story in person, but...think of the winner of the scar comparison derby's he'll win.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I got up on a shell reef in a friend's boat once and after wading out looked almost like that ... :biggrin: ...

.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

He's pretty fortunate that it's stitches in the heal and a puncture in the calf, all things considered.


----------



## justforfunuc53 (Jul 21, 2016)

*gator*

Had a gator at my dock in Caney Creek yesterday.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Might want to take some good antibiotics, I hear gators have dirty teeth.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The only other gator bite story I remember was a report out of the Ransom/Dagger area off Aransas Pass about 5-10 years ago. As I recall, a wader went missing, his boat was still anchored and all they found was a piece of his shirt. I don't think they every found the guy so it wasn't confirmed as a gator attack, but that was the speculation.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Lol. No it didn't happen to Crowhater. He was at the dock when they brought him in.


The gator would die if it bit Crowhater-or commit suicide from the taste! (It's a joke, son).


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm glad there was one too many f's in original post. Big difference between off and of.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I've seen a big gator in army hole several times.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

What kind of wade boots was he wearing? 

Looks like he got bit parallel, versus say perpendicular? Just trying to figure out the size of the lizards head?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

mods should edit the title so it doesn't erroneously come up in google searches for gators eating humans.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pfftttt.....mere flesh wound.....


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> mods should edit the title so it doesn't erroneously come up in google searches for gators eating humans.


"Gator takes a nibble of man's leg."


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

He'll change his moniker to "Gator Hater."


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

"Gator spits out Man's leg, says "doesn't taste like chicken!""


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely needed some Gotor Aid after he got bit.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Not all Gators are bad...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... for the last couple years.



Centex fisher said:


> I've seen a big gator in army hole several times.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

We are gonna need the whole story here.

Did he catch the gator?
Did it attack unprovoked?
Was he agitating the poor beast?
Was there any wrestling involved?
Was it a single gator or a herd?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Bite*

That doesn't even look like a gator bite unless the gator was from AlabamaðŸ˜³


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Needed his Ray guards on like that Sexton fellow from Matagorda a few years back. Glad he's ok, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

tstorm5 said:


> We are gonna need the whole story here.
> 
> Did he catch the gator?
> Did it attack unprovoked?
> ...


That started me thinking, so I googled it. A group of alligators is called a Congregation.

For whatever it's worth


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Bruce J said:


> The only other gator bite story I remember was a report out of the Ransom/Dagger area off Aransas Pass about 5-10 years ago. As I recall, a wader went missing, his boat was still anchored and all they found was a piece of his shirt. I don't think they every found the guy so it wasn't confirmed as a gator attack, but that was the speculation.


That was actually in Copano Bay on the other side of Rockport,,, and yes there are several gators over there.

I have a travel trailer right on the ICW in Aransas and have fished over there for years and haven't ever seen one,,, not saying that aren't there, but I've waded, fished out of boats, flounder gagged out of air boats for years and haven't seen one.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

We went from biting it off to a bad lower scar and a course of Rocephin and Tylenol #3 .


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> We went from biting it off to a bad lower scar and a course of Rocephin and Tylenol #3 .


I have to assume whoever this poor guy is, for the rest of his life if a piggy perch swims by him he'll be leaping out of the water thinking another attack is coming.

I know I would be. 

Gotta apply that football phrase when wade fishing... "Head on a swivel".


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Received a text this morning with picture, told that the gator took him under twice, He had been in the same spot for several minutes, no fish on stringer and had released a non keeper shortly before the attack. He was released from hospital today and is now home, I'm praying that he doesn't have any complications from infections.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ted Gentry said:


> Received a text this morning with picture, told that the gator took him under twice, He had been in the same spot for several minutes, no fish on stringer and had released a non keeper shortly before the attack. He was released from hospital today and is now home, I'm praying that he doesn't have any complications from infections.


With how great (IMO) modern medicine is, I bet the doctors have control of the infection. But for me anyway, no way around the fact that would be a life changing encounter.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That gator needs to be hunted down and killed. It now has no fear of humans and will continue to attack us.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That looks very painful, but could have been so much worse. Prayers for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

With all the nasty stuff in the bays from Harvey, I would hate to be in the water with an open wound, let alone a gaping one like that. As others mentioned, hopefully he doesn't get any kind of infection.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Ted Gentry said:


> Received a text this morning with picture, told that the gator took him under twice, He had been in the same spot for several minutes, no fish on stringer and had released a non keeper shortly before the attack. He was released from hospital today and is now home, I'm praying that he doesn't have any complications from infections.





HoustonKid said:


> That gator needs to be hunted down and killed. It now has no fear of humans and will continue to attack us.


Was the gator under water and then he stepped on him? Or was it truly an unproved attack? Those suckers can be sitting still hiding and then come alive when disturbed.

I hate Gators and hope they kill them all but they won't. There will be a lot that will say it ain't their fault. It ain't my fault I evolved to use guns. But I have to believe that if that gator had no fear of man and attacked the bite would be worse.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Was the gator under water and then he stepped on him? Or was it truly an unproved attack? Those suckers can be sitting still hiding and then come alive when disturbed.
> 
> I hate Gators and hope they kill them all but they won't. There will be a lot that will say it ain't their fault. It ain't my fault I evolved to use guns. But I have to believe that if that gator had no fear of man and attacked the bite would be worse.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was told that he didn't see the gator prior to the attack and was in neck deep water when he got away from it, can't answer as to moving or standing still. I'll ask and let all know as to reply.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> That gator needs to be hunted down and killed. It now has no fear of humans and will continue to attack us.


Just guessing here but it seems the gator had no fear prior to nibbling on Mr. Tasty Calves.

Relax, you can wipe out the entire gator population some other time.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

had2reg said:


> I heard a rogue alligator took off the whole left side of this unfortunate fellow.
> 
> He was rushed to the emergency room for treatment.
> 
> Hospital staff has stated the patient survived his wounds and is all right now.


I see what you did there...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Gator*



HoustonKid said:


> That gator needs to be hunted down and killed. It now has no fear of humans and will continue to attack us.


There are two times of the year that you need to pay close attention while wade fishing when alligators are around or you might expect them to be around. First time is in May when they are mating the males can become aggressive and again this time of the year when the babies are born. The females become aggressive and protective.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> We went from biting it off to a bad lower scar and a course of Rocephin and Tylenol #3 .


Yeah, not likely a gator bites off a leg unless the body is rotting.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Ted Gentry said:


> I was told that he didn't see the gator prior to the attack and was in neck deep water when he got away from it, can't answer as to moving or standing still. I'll ask and let all know as to reply.


Just asked my friend and was told that he was standing still at the time of the attack, he also stated that he had fished that area over 50 times over the years.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

In neck deep water and standing still? This guy knows how to party!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

barronj said:


> In neck deep water and standing still? This guy knows how to party!


He was in neck deep water when he got away from the gator as my post clearly stated!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

MikeV said:


> Yeah, not likely a gator bites off a leg unless the body is rotting.


I've never seen or heard of that kind of behavior out of alligators. Doesn't mean it can't happen, but I'm not going to change my habits worrying about it.

But have you ever been around crocodiles? Those are some seriously scary beasts. I was on the other side of a fence from one, and it stood up and charged. I realized that I had NO chance of getting away from one. Zero.

But even a croc would have to break and twist a leg off. I'm thinking that the blood loss from that would kill you a long time before someone could get you back to the docks. I kind of shook my head when this first got posted, but sometimes things happen that don't make sense.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

They always say it is rare for an alligator to attack a person, but this sounds like a typical attack for a gator. He grabbed a limb and was pulling him out to deep water and trying to pull him under to drown the victim. Then they eat their meal latter. Why this one let get no who knows. Maybe it misjudged his size and fight and gave up? Lucky man for sure. 

Any ideas on gator size? Are the game wardens looking into it? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Just because the scar didn't match the original story of "Gator bites off man's leg", you know that had to have been one scary adventure. If he was in neck deep water when he got away, he must have been thinking he was going to get bit again any second. I would definitely be changing some underwear.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Ted Gentry said:


> He was in neck deep water when he got away from the gator as my post clearly stated!


Don't get testy Ted, I wade fish around gators and this thread hits close to home.
This rascal chased me back to the boat and was rising and sinking for 20 minutes, holding position.

South pocket of San Antonio Bay. Seen them on the bank plenty, never had one run me off before this


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> you know that had to have been one scary adventure. If he was in neck deep water when he got away, he must have been thinking he was going to get bit again any second. I would definitely be changing some underwear.


I can't think of anything more unnerving. I would be praying that my ticker could keep up with the demand.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

barronj said:


> Don't get testy Ted, I wade fish around gators and this thread hits close to home.
> This rascal chased me back to the boat and was rising and sinking for 20 minutes, holding position.
> 
> South pocket of San Antonio Bay. Seen them on the bank plenty, never had one run me off before this


This is what I typically wade around and I'm thinking about changing that after this, call me chicken, but don't call me taste like chicken!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I've never seen or heard of that kind of behavior out of alligators. Doesn't mean it can't happen, but I'm not going to change my habits worrying about it.
> 
> But have you ever been around crocodiles? Those are some seriously scary beasts. I was on the other side of a fence from one, and it stood up and charged. I realized that I had NO chance of getting away from one. Zero.
> 
> But even a croc would have to break and twist a leg off. I'm thinking that the blood loss from that would kill you a long time before someone could get you back to the docks. I kind of shook my head when this first got posted, but sometimes things happen that don't make sense.


Yeah, I've never been around a croc, but they are a different breed of cat for sure. Big gators don't have really sharp teeth like the smaller ones do. They might drown a grown man and then start to eat after he starts to rot. Of course, you would be just as dead drowned as if you lost a leg and bled out!

And while I didn't figure anyone lost a leg, bleeding to death would be a bad option, as would the possibility of an infection.

Not ever been particularly concerned about a gator, but stingrays and bull sharks scare the poop out of me!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

MikeV said:


> Yeah, I've never been around a croc, but they are a different breed of cat for sure. Big gators don't have really sharp teeth like the smaller ones do. They might drown a grown man and then start to eat after he starts to rot. Of course, you would be just as dead drowned as if you lost a leg and bled out!
> 
> And while I didn't figure anyone lost a leg, bleeding to death would be a bad option, as would the possibility of an infection.
> 
> Not ever been particularly concerned about a gator, but stingrays and bull sharks scare the poop out of me!


LOL. Don't get me wrong - I was just commenting on the thread title, and the idea that a guy got his leg bit off by a gator, and then got taken back to the docks alive. :smile:

I'm glad to hear that the person who got bit is okay. I keep a healthy respect for big alligators. But I don't think they are a clear and present danger any time you're wade fishing. I once waded into a little river, that I later learned was a known crocodile haunt - and it still gives me the shivers.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

In case you haven't seen it, Here is link to the story told by the actual victim.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2398322

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

